# Attempted mating behavior changes



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

So yesterday at daycare, our boy Jasper (13 months old) started to mate with a female who was in heat. (A squirt bottle stopped them before they got tied) The owners had thought she was done with her cycle and and the daycare allowed her back since the bleeding had stopped. All parties are now informing themselves on the length and specifics of the female dog cycle to avoid further problems. (Luckily the female was already slated for spaying, so there will not be any little Jaspers running around.)

My question is, once he has started or attempted a mating, will we see any changes to his personality or behavior? Our plan is to keep him intact, but if you read much of the information/propaganda out there, he's going to become an insatiable beast unless we neuter.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, we didn't notice any changes in behavior this weekend. (He's still his typically happy-go-lucky self) We'll see how daycare continues to go, but I don't expect much in the way of changes. 
I'm still curious in a general sense, does anyone see any behavioral changes in their males after they are studded out?


----------

